# OT: Roy Tarpley



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Former Maverick Roy Tarpley has supposedly cleaned up his act and is looking to get reinstated in the league.....Maybe we can find a spot for him on the Portland roster.....And who knows maybe if he plays well enough he can take over the power forward spot...... :laugh: 


From the Dallas Morning News:



> He was there as a fan. But the possibility exists that he may yet be on the court as a player someday, although not necessarily as a Maverick.





> Though he would not offer any hints, Tarpley promised that the basketball world would be hearing more from him in the near future.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

He's like what? 40 years old now?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> He's like what? 40 years old now?


Yep. He turned 40 last November.

Ed O.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> He's like what? 40 years old now?


my thoughts exactly... :cheers:


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Yep. He turned 40 last November.
> 
> Ed O.



Memo to Roy - your window of opportunity is closed!! It's nice to hear he cleaned up his act, but he'd be better served to try and help young kids not make the same mistakes he made than to try and play in the league again. I thought he was overated 20 years ago!! Scouts loved his mobility for a big guy - maybe it was the drugs, but I was never all that impressed with the guy. It's hard to imagine that will change.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Roy Tarpley before drugs.......











Roy Tarpley after drugs......


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

This is Roy Tarpley.










This is Roy Tarpley on drugs























Any questions?











Didn't think so.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

The Roy we all knew and loved.......


----------

